# Boatless and looking to help with gas or fill charter



## Release One

Recently relocated to area and sold my babies, a 17 ft Key West and 28 Grady Release and find myself boatless for the first time in 30 years. I'm available most weekends if anyone needs an extra experienced hand that will help with gas/expenses or fill a charter. I typically spend about 400 hours per year on the water from the back-bay, inshore and off-shore. 
I'm in the Beaumont area and can easily get to the Sabine to Galveston area. 
I'm an easy going 50 year old that just loves to be out on the water. Give me a shout if you need an extra.
Al


----------



## Sgrem

Where are you?


----------



## JFolm

It says Beaumont.


Welcome to the forum, neighbor.


----------



## Release One

I live in Beaumont


----------



## jessefrancisco

Going out in the morning from the Texas City Dike JUNE 20th 2015. Looking to split fuel and bait $125.

let me know 832.896.6794 my name is Jesse


----------



## FisherofMen1

I have had the pleasure of fishing with Al. He is really a cool guy!! Anytime you need a ride Brother......You can always RIDE THE WAVE!!


----------



## Release One

Captain Gary,
Its been great fishing with you during the last two weeks. Its definitely been a great time. I really appreciate your never ending drive to find the fish and keeping at it until we have fish on the boat. The WAVE is a first class ride and I can't wait until we can do it again. 
Thank you very much for taking me along. Each trip was truly memorable.
Thanks again...

Al


----------



## Release One

Hey guys thank you very much for the offers. I look forward to fishing with you all, as long as mother nature allows to get out. Please keep me in minf if you need an experience hand to fill a charter.
Al


----------



## Release One

Looking to get out this weekend. Anyone looking to fill a charter or someone to help with expenses give me a shout..


----------



## cody layman

Call asap going out tomrrow for Ajs and tuna epic fishing charter 
979-990-5893


----------



## cody layman

Sorry number is wrong its 979-900-5893


----------

